# Saw a great band last night...



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

It's not often that I walk away from a show, particularily a low profile tavern-type show, thinking about how superb the tone was coming from the guitarist.

But last night I saw a band "Flash Lightnin'" play at the Dakota Tavern here in Toronto, and they're doing what Billy Gibbons & Co should be doing now.
The guitarist flat out nailed BFG's tone from the early records. It really was remarkable.

Playing a LP replica straight into a 100w metal panel Marshall half-stack (via curly cord, I might add), he had the best southern rock tone I've heard in years. Bassist and drummer were spot on as well.

Credit should be given when credit is earned, and if you're into early ZZ Top style blues rock, you really should check these guys out.
I'm pretty sure they play every Wednesday. I know I'll be back.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Where is the Dakota?





Tightbutloose said:


> It's not often that I walk away from a show, particularily a low profile tavern-type show, thinking about how superb the tone was coming from the guitarist.
> 
> But last night I saw a band "Flash Lightnin'" play at the Dakota Tavern here in Toronto, and they're doing what Billy Gibbons & Co should be doing now.
> The guitarist flat out nailed BFG's tone from the early records. It really was remarkable.
> ...


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

The Dakota's on Ossington @ Dundas West

http://www.thedakotatavern.com/


----------

